# Edward The Keirghul



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Keirghul's are an old and ancient race from a time long forgotten. Many of their species are arrogant and refuse to associate with most of the denizens of Faegoria. Edward is a long time companion of Fineas, grounds keeper in the Forlorn Haunting Grounds. The two prowl the haunting grounds keeping the denizens in line. Considering the very nature of the Kerighul, it is uncertain how the two became acquainted or the terms of their partnership. The origin of the name Edward is unclear as well. But one can presume it is because whatever his true name might be that it is entirely unpronounceable in any known tongue.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! what a beautiful character AND backstory. You just keep gettin better 'n better, Terr. I really love this piece and would like to see more pics of this guy. GREAT JOB!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice job looks cool


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Final outcome looks great! Glad you were able to wrap this up tonight. Yeah that yellow amber color mix looks good. Despit the fact that its hard to find any facial expression I can't help but still think Edward is a sad character. Dont know why....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree, Kaoru - for a creepy prop, he has a touchingly wistful expression. You almost want to hold his version of a hand and tell him, "It's going to be okay - really"

Well done, Terror!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He came out great. The lighting is perfect.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What a nice build. Great job.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

That is really cool. The Lovecraftian look is I think one of the least tapped but best resources for really disturbing props. That's the kind of thing from which nightmares are made. I really like the lore that ties your creations together.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job TM. I love the eyes!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

way cool, and totally original.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work ... the yellow is a very creepy choice.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice prop. There is tons of expression in the eyes.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, that's really creepy! I love it..


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow really top notch work! you are going to have a very creepy yard this year. Do you tell the back stories to the people or place a sign with the stories?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for all the great comments on this piece. So far he's been one of my favorites.


----------

